# Scaring from garden



## yanksnick (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm having a problem with rabbits eating the plants in my garden. Don't want to kill or wound them just want to scare them into not coming back. Is there sucha gun or type of pellet that will enable me to do this? I'm in a suburban neighborhood so I can't have dead and wounded rabbits all over the place so I don't want anything too powerful


----------



## bluesman (May 25, 2009)

try a plastic owl or rubber snake to scare them. they get used to it if you dont keep moving it. If that does not work you could try bottle rockets. fox urine would work too maybe.


----------

